# Diagramas de TV ml plus chasis TH-21sf



## FranCiscoB (Ago 21, 2021)

Un cordial saludos amigo colegas electrónicos y aficionados, les escribo, si me pudieran ayudar. Ando buscando el 
 Diagrama del tv mlplus modelo PE-2561 CHASIS TH-21SF (120812) 
 De antemano muchas gracias...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 21, 2021)

Mientras te responden, qué problema tienes?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 21, 2021)

Creo, si no me equivoco, que se le recalienta una resistencia y algo mas.


----------



## FranCiscoB (Ago 21, 2021)

*C*ompañero*,* lo que sucede es que ese TV tiene 3 resistencias carbonizadas, y por ende no se le ven los colores. El TV llegó con IC vertical explotado y ambos diodos que rectifican el voltaje de alimentación del IC vertical también reventados.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 22, 2021)

Ya que parece que no se encuentra el esquema sería bueno que subas fotos de la placa por el lado componentes, lado soldaduras y zona donde están las resistencias. 

Cuando dices "no se ven los colores" ¿te refieres a que se ve bien pero en blanco y negro? 

~~~~
Encontré esto:








						TV MLPLUS MODELO PE-2561
					

ME LLEGO ESTE   TV MLPLUS  MODELO PE-2561   LO ESTABA REPARANDO UN COLEGA Y NO PUDO CON LA FALLA :  LA FALLA ; ERA PROBLEMA DEL VERTICAL T...




					tallerlaboratorioelectronico.blogspot.com


----------



## FranCiscoB (Ago 22, 2021)

Ok amigo, si eso me han dicho que es difícil conseguir ese diagrama. Si exactamente cuando me refiero a que no se aprecian los colores de esas resistencia, es que están carbonizadas. Voy a proceder a mandarle fotos como me lo indica. 

Muchas gracias por la antencion en el tema.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ya que parece que no se encuentra el esquema sería bueno que subas fotos de la placa por el lado componentes, lado soldaduras y zona donde están las resistencias.
> 
> Cuando dices "no se ven los colores" ¿te refieres a que se ve bien pero en blanco y negro?
> 
> ...



Amigo, el tema que me adjunta sobre ese chasis ya lo he visto en internet. Pero no es el mismo chasis al que yo tengo el problema.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 22, 2021)

FranCiscoB dijo:


> Ok amigo, si eso me han dicho que es difícil conseguir ese diagrama. *Si exactamente cuando me refiero a que no se aprecian los colores de esas resistencia, es que están carbonizadas. *Voy a proceder a mandarle fotos como me lo indica.
> 
> Muchas gracias por la antencion en el tema.


Ahhh...... Entendí que la imagen se veía sin color 
¿Y no has visto de que circuito son las resistencias? 
¿El tv exactamente que averia/defecto tiene? ¿Hay imagen, se enciende la pantalla?


----------



## FranCiscoB (Ago 22, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ahhh...... Entendí que la imagen se veía sin color
> ¿Y no has visto de que circuito son las resistencias?
> ¿El tv exactamente que averia/defecto tiene? ¿Hay imagen, se enciende la pantalla?


Ok hermano, vamos por parte. 
El TV vino con IC vertical, diodos rectificadores del mismo, explotados. 3 resistencia carbonizdas como ya he mencionado. la ubicación de las resistencias en el impreso son R507, R568 y R569. 
Un compañero de otro foro que me comentaba que tenía un chasis igualito, me dijo que R507 era de 10 ohm y que R568 y R569 de 100ohm. 
Observación: yo procedi a colocar esas resistencia con esos valores indicado por el. 
Las de 100 ohm no se ha vuelto a carbonizar. Pero R507 si se recalienta y ya está negrita a carbonizarse, esa está antes del transformador choper. 

Observación: ese TV también tenía la chupa del flayback la que va en la pantalla, deteriorada. Me imagino que tuvo fugas del alto voltaje y ocaciono eso daños.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 22, 2021)

Aca ya te respondieron.
Diagrama del tv mlplus modelo PE-2561 CHASIS TH-21SF (120812)  - YoReparo


----------



## FranCiscoB (Ago 22, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Aca ya te respondieron.
> Diagrama del tv mlplus modelo PE-2561 CHASIS TH-21SF (120812)  - YoReparo


Si amigo, eso es correcto. incluso lo mencione en unas de mi respuestas. Lo que sucede es que Quise corroborar con el diagrama, o con otro colega, que me confirme el valor de La resistencias. Más que todo la R507 que es la que se está carbonizando. El tranformador choper incluso se recalienta.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 23, 2021)

Podría ser exceso de consumo e incluso el chopped mal, no suelen fallar pero alguno que otro cambié cuando reparaba años ha..


----------

